# Injury



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can see a small bit of blood inside Lokis cere and he has a small cut on the cere because he flew into the bookcase his wings are clipped because he was having trouble flying and was getting hurt but he can still fly a little bit.How can I teach him to fly properly and not hit stuff.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You should check out the sticky library. It will answer a lot of questions you may have concerning your birds..

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32235


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> You should check out the sticky library. It will answer a lot of questions you may have concerning your birds..
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32235


Again this is an old thread and that wouldnt help he knows how to fly he just hits stuff thats why I clipped him to prevent him getting hurt.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> he was having trouble flying and was getting hurt but he can still fly a little bit.How can I teach him to fly properly and not hit stuff.





Brandon2k14 said:


> he knows how to fly he just hits stuff thats why I clipped him to prevent him getting hurt.


Honestly I would advise against clipping in this case. It's only going to make him more unstable and more likely to crash into things. It sounds like Loki hasn't had a proper opportunity to learn how to fly, and clipping him is not going to help him learn. I would let his wings grow out and let him learn to fly at his own pace and establish some balance. They're actually less likely to hurt themselves when they're fully flighted.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Again this is an old thread and that wouldnt help he knows how to fly he just hits stuff thats why I clipped him to prevent him getting hurt.


Sorry I was just going through all the unanswered threads trying to help people that had been completely ignored.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> Sorry I was just going through all the unanswered threads trying to help people that had been completely ignored.


Oh ok well thanks.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Honestly I would advise against clipping in this case. It's only going to make him more unstable and more likely to crash into things. It sounds like Loki hasn't had a proper opportunity to learn how to fly, and clipping him is not going to help him learn. I would let his wings grow out and let him learn to fly at his own pace and establish some balance. They're actually less likely to hurt themselves when they're fully flighted.


I am letting them grow out he knows how to fly I think its he dosent know how to turn or something I cant explain it he can still fly clipped too.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I am letting them grow out he knows how to fly I think its he dosent know how to turn or something I cant explain it he can still fly clipped too.


Ozzie was terrible at flying when I got him too; Now, a year later, he's an ace at flying and making swift, tight turns. ^_^
Give him time.  Give him a chance to practice and "find his wings", so to speak.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Ozzie was terrible at flying when I got him too; Now, a year later, he's an ace at flying and making swift, tight turns. ^_^
> Give him time.  Give him a chance to practice and "find his wings", so to speak.


Rocko is a great flyer and he would never fly away from me even if we were outside.I was in the bathroom and my mam was in the backgarden and Rocko flew to the door because he was in the next room and he was standing there watching my mam hang the clothes up on the line and my mam saw him and quickly put him back inside wont be leaving him alone again next time I go to the bathroom he can wait upstairs but I know he wouldnt fly away from me but like most people I wouldnt wanna risk losing him so I would never bring him out without his harness.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Rocko is a great flyer and he would never fly away from me even if we were outside.


This is exactly how birds end up lost. No matter how sure you may be, you can't count on it. It is so easy for something to spook them and send them flying off in a panic, no matter how much they love and trust you.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> This is exactly how birds end up lost. No matter how sure you may be, you can't count on it. It is so easy for something to spook them and send them flying off in a panic, no matter how much they love and trust you.


I know someone with a VERY bonded quaker... He is clipped and went outside regularly with his owners.. One day he spooked and flew, luckily he only went to the neighbors yard where they caught him, however they too thought he would NEVER fly away! They were very lucky and learned their lesson and he does not go outside free anymore.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I am letting them grow out he knows how to fly I think its he dosent know how to turn or something I cant explain it he can still fly clipped too.


I know what you mean. Coco doesn't really know how to steer himself while in flight either, and often ends up on the floor/clinging to the curtain/crashed into the wall. He is fully flighted but one of his wings has a permanent injury. I'm trying to improve his strength by kind of throwing him up into the air so he can fly short distances, and gradually increasing the distance. He's learnt now that even when I hold him up high he knows it's time to practice.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> This is exactly how birds end up lost. No matter how sure you may be, you can't count on it. It is so easy for something to spook them and send them flying off in a panic, no matter how much they love and trust you.


Yeah I think I know that I already said I wouldnt risk it so why you jumping on me for I already told u stay off my threads and im not gonna say it again.I would never bring Rocko outside without a harness.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I know someone with a VERY bonded quaker... He is clipped and went outside regularly with his owners.. One day he spooked and flew, luckily he only went to the neighbors yard where they caught him, however they too thought he would NEVER fly away! They were very lucky and learned their lesson and he does not go outside free anymore.


I would never bring Rocko outside without a harness I know they can get spooked im saying he would never leave me on purpose that dosent mean im gonna bring him out without a harness.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> I know what you mean. Coco doesn't really know how to steer himself while in flight either, and often ends up on the floor/clinging to the curtain/crashed into the wall. He is fully flighted but one of his wings has a permanent injury. I'm trying to improve his strength by kind of throwing him up into the air so he can fly short distances, and gradually increasing the distance. He's learnt now that even when I hold him up high he knows it's time to practice.


Hes getting a harness on Monday and ill practice a few flights with him inside and when he gets his harness ill get him to wear the harness hes almost harness trained ive been using Rockos harness to practice and outside he can have more space to fly.I always get Rocko to fly wall to wall outside.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Yeah I think I know that I already said I wouldnt risk it so why you jumping on me for I already told u stay off my threads and im not gonna say it again.I would never bring Rocko outside without a harness.


Public forum... Not YOUR threads.. Jus sayin! She wasn't jumping you for it, she was stating many many people think that same way and have lost birds and regretted it afterwards, no need to get rude!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Public forum... Not YOUR threads.. Jus sayin! She wasn't jumping you for it, she was stating many many people think that same way and have lost birds and regretted it afterwards, no need to get rude!


I dont care if its a public forum its still a thread I posted so does that mean I can ask questions on other peoples threads no I cant because its their thread.And I can be rude if I wanna be rude and that wasnt rude.And know she wasnt stating anything she knows clearly what I said shes always saying things on my threads and sometimes not reading what im saying properly.Do you honestly think I care what you have to say im sick of some people on this forum read peoples threads properly and if you dont understand bye bye.And if you dont like the way I act towards u then dont bother coming on my threads.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said before, I'm not going to let potentially dangerous information stand on the forum. I don't want to see anyone's birds get hurt. And really, no need for rudeness. The only one jumping on anybody here is you.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Like I said before, I'm not going to let potentially dangerous information stand on the forum. I don't want to see anyone's birds get hurt. And really, no need for rudeness. The only one jumping on anybody here is you.


Haha thats soo funny you never read properly and you always Accuse me of saying things I never said all because you didnt read properly and I can be rude if I wanna be rude im not gonna be nice for you im only nice to people who I like and your clearly not one of those people if your always judging me.And wheres the dangerous information oh wait theres none how can anyones bird get hurt you seriously have to be thick in the head if you think theres dangerous information on this thread haha.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That attitude is really going to get you far in life.

The thing is that these threads don't exist in a vacuum and they are not solely yours. So although you might know that you shouldn't risk letting Rocco near the door again, a new bird owner reading this might not, and might think it's okay to let their bird do that since their bird loves/trusts them. That's why it's necessary to reiterate the point that vigilance is always important.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> That attitude is really going to get you far in life.
> 
> The thing is that these threads don't exist in a vacuum and they are not solely yours. So although you might know that you shouldn't risk letting Rocco near the door again, a new bird owner reading this might not, and might think it's okay to let their bird do that since their bird loves/trusts them. That's why it's necessary to reiterate the point that vigilance is always important.


See you dont read you cant even spell Rockos name right unless your trying to be funny about it.And no a new bird owner wouldnt let their bird near the door because they would see what I said and they can see what were saying about it now so No they wouldnt.And I didnt say that these threads were actually mine mine they are my threads on this forum.And I know my attitude will get me far in life because im a nice person and I know your being sarcastic but the truth is your the only one im not nice to and thats the truth I never tell a lie.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad you won't let Rocco outside without his harness. There are a lot of new bird owners who are under the impression their birds can't fly while clipped, or won't fly away when they've bonded to them. I think this is the point enigma is trying to make..it is always good to write a disclaimer to any post that may be understood the wrong way. 

For example:

My bird Rocco is so attached to me he will never fly away, but I always have him harnessed because I don't want to take the risk. 

**Disclaimer: Rocco is harness trained and only goes outside while wearing his harness or when contained by his cage. There have been many owners who have lost their bird in the past, who was very attached to them, simply because they were spooked or a sudden gust of wind swept them away.**


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> I'm glad you won't let Rocco outside without his harness. There are a lot of new bird owners who are under the impression their birds can't fly while clipped, or won't fly away when they've bonded to them. I think this is the point enigma is trying to make..it is always good to write a disclaimer to any post that may be understood the wrong way.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


See thats my point u guys arent reading my posts I said I wouldnt ever take the risk cant u read thats why im getting annoyed your telling me to write a disclaimer and I already did.And its Rocko not Rocco u obviously saw that post too so why u spelling his name wrong.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's better to write an actual disclaimer than to just put it in the middle of your post. Most people that read the forums browse and only skim through the paragraphs, missing a lot of information. Disclaimers, complete with stars, are hard to miss. 

But you can just go ahead and not-on-purpose continue to possibly encourage bird owners to let their birds near open windows or outside unrestrained. If it doesn't bother you that you might possibly be causing birds to fly away from their owners which could result in them dying from starvation outdoors, then so be it. I can't help you with that.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> It's better to write an actual disclaimer than to just put it in the middle of your post. Most people that read the forums browse and only skim through the paragraphs, missing a lot of information. Disclaimers, complete with stars, are hard to miss.
> 
> But you can just go ahead and not-on-purpose continue to possibly encourage bird owners to let their birds near open windows or outside unrestrained. If it doesn't bother you that you might possibly be causing birds to fly away from their owners which could result in them dying from starvation outdoors, then so be it. I can't help you with that.


No actually because only someone stupid would let a bird near a window or door like obviously only a stupid person would do that its a bird it has wings so of course it can fly out.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> No actually because only someone stupid would let a bird near a window or door like obviously only a stupid person would do that its a bird it has wings so of course it can fly out.


I've been trying to remain quiet, but that is just downright rude and insensitive. Accidents can and do happen - even with the most responsible bird owners.

Your statement would be calling all of the heartbroken, responsible owners who have lost birds to windows or doors left open "stupid." I suppose this means my friend who lost her middle-aged cockatiel whom she had had since weaned who lost her beloved bird to an open door when her husband was coming inside is plain stupid for her husband's mistake. And it's stupid of them both to be so upset about it now even 4 years later.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

You posted this....

Brandon2k14
Adult

Cockatiel Information
Number of Cockatiels: 2
Cockatiel Experience Level: Cockatiel Enthusiast

Rocko is a great flyer and he would never fly away from me even if we were outside.I was in the bathroom and my mam was in the backgarden and Rocko flew to the door because he was in the next room and he was standing there watching my mam hang the clothes up on the line and my mam saw him and quickly put him back inside wont be leaving him alone again next time I go to the bathroom 

So I wonder who you are calling stupid on this post??


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> You posted this....
> 
> Brandon2k14
> Adult
> ...


Thats different I didnt put him at the door like you are saying new bird owners could do and im saying thats stupid if you bring your bird right to a window or door and he wasnt exactly at the door he was near it and the door got closed right away but thats the truth Rocko wouldnt fly away from me but yes he can get spooked.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I've been trying to remain quiet, but that is just downright rude and insensitive. Accidents can and do happen - even with the most responsible bird owners.
> 
> Your statement would be calling all of the heartbroken, responsible owners who have lost birds to windows or doors left open "stupid." I suppose this means my friend who lost her middle-aged cockatiel whom she had had since weaned who lost her beloved bird to an open door when her husband was coming inside is plain stupid for her husband's mistake. And it's stupid of them both to be so upset about it now even 4 years later.


Again thats different your friends bird was a accident she didnt do it on purpose thinking my bird loves me he wont fly away and opened the door herself no see its different so she wasnt stupid unless she done it on purpose.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

For god sake Brandon what do you think you're doing talking to people like this? You have been getting ruder and ruder as time goes on for a long time now, how long do you think you're going to be allowed to continue?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> For god sake Brandon what do you think you're doing talking to people like this? You have been getting ruder and ruder as time goes on for a long time now, how long do you think you're going to be allowed to continue?


Theres no need for you to get involved yous are the ones who are making me rude by keep posting back on this thread stop keep commenting back things I dont wanna hear because your not gonna get a good response and if you think you arent trouble makers you's are if your getting involved in this.And I have been talking to a moderator and he dosent think your any better especially getting involved in things that are none of your business.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Calitiels can you close this thread please im sick of people getting involved in this and this isnt a forum for arguing about Rocko like all I said was Rocko would never fly away from me and they all start arguing about it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Nobody "makes" you rude.. You ARE rude! You are responsible for your own actions, no one else.. You go out of your way to cause problems and then yell and holler at people call names and throw a temper tantrum... This forum is for learning about our birds and helping each other to learn and take care of them better. Not to yell and fight and tell everyone off because they don't tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you still tag people here? @Calitiels

Edit: nope, they took that feature away.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

bjknight93 said:


> Can you still tag people here? @Calitiels
> 
> Edit: nope, they took that feature away.


White and red triangle in the top right corner. You can report the post that way and bring it to a mods attention.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Nobody "makes" you rude.. You ARE rude! You are responsible for your own actions, no one else.. You go out of your way to cause problems and then yell and holler at people call names and throw a temper tantrum... This forum is for learning about our birds and helping each other to learn and take care of them better. Not to yell and fight and tell everyone off because they don't tell you what you want to hear.


No yous make me say what I wanna say because thats the way I respond when u annoy me and I never called anyone names or throw a tantrum so there u go accusing me of things again.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

ParrotletsRock said:


> You are responsible for your own actions, no one else.


Excellent point, and a valuable one to keep in mind on the internet or not. People might be telling you thinks you don't want to hear, but you still get to choose how you respond. You agreed to be polite and civil when you joined this forum, just like all of us did.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Apologies for a late entry, but this thread is now closed as it is just out of control now.


----------

